# Legal/Atty/Notary-Referrals Guada?



## Davidc (Nov 20, 2011)

List here those professionals that have provided exceptional service to expats--


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Davidc said:


> List here those professionals that have provided exceptional service to expats--


Yes, Sir!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------

